# Medical Scrog: My first Real Grow



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 22, 2010)

And growers we shall be, for
Thee my lord, for Thee.
Light hath descended forth from Thy 
hand, that our plants may 
swiftly carry out Thy command.
We shall blow smoke forth
unto Thee, and teeming with THC
shall it ever be.
In nomine Patris, et Filii, et Spiritus Sancti

boondock stoners






Hello everyone, I'm a medical grower from Michigan. I've grown a couple times in the past just kinda dinkin around in the closet not knowing what I'm doing. Since the law changed here in Michigan in 08' I've been pretty serious about learning how to grow. I didn't have the money start out for a while but that gave me time to learn as much as possible from sites like this one. After reading a couple hundred grow journals and working with a few friends on their grows I felt much more confident throwing what money I had into this and going for it. Here's my setup:



8x6 room. Plywood with b/w poly doors in front and back
2 - 1000w lights. Switchable, Aircooled 6"
2 - 8" Duct fans for exhaust. Solid duct. Intakes are passive
2 - 6" Duct fans for lights. Flexible duct. One in one out
Top feed Hydro with dual res., circle drippers, grow plugs into grow rocks
House and Garden nutrients only
7 Cheese on res.1, 2 Skunk Berry and 2 Vanilla Kush on res.2
oh yeah...... a screen

I'm a little late in the game as far as posting my grow since I didn't have a cam. I put 5" clones into the room, vegged for 15 days and as of today I've been flowering for two weeks. The cheese started flowering very fast and already have nice little buds. The SB and VK are just now starting to bud. And here they are:


Vanilla Kush Skunk Berry


Alright guys, enjoy the show and wish me luck​ ​


----------



## stickybob (Nov 22, 2010)

nice setup good luck, i dont think you need it tho! +rep


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks and lets hope I don't need it


----------



## mr.notsogreenthumb (Nov 22, 2010)

Love the setup. 7 Cheese, 2 Skunk Berry and 2 Vanilla Kush. Sounds like heaven.


----------



## PokesSmott (Nov 22, 2010)

Sweet lookin stuff def looks pro...  how did u get them to bush so much, i mean i understand the scrog but are they topped? Maybe just the kinda clone that is bush like?


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 23, 2010)

Whats up pokessmott, love the name. I topped the plants at about 6"-7" and I placed the screen at about 13". 6 of the 7 cheese are trained in a grid formation where all the plants are in the middle and all grow towards the edge of the screen. When I topped them I cut off everything else except 4 branches. The branches grow about 3" above the screen then get pulled back under and put a space further away each time. As each branch grows further away, the lower nodes on those branches grow up and you can put them in whatever hole you want. The rest of the plants weren't hacked up as much and are growing in a normal circular bush pattern. My first little experiment. Grid vs. Bush and so far bush is winning


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's what I mean by grid and bush

​


----------



## stickybob (Nov 25, 2010)

nice i got 6 ww and one v kush in half that space, started scroggin then took screen away, plants now going mental, overdone it i think, ure pics saved to comp to remind me of next atttack plan!


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 26, 2010)

Well.....I had the lovely experience of going to jail for Thanksgiving.
Back in April, I got caught with less than a gram of pot and I didn't have my medical certification at the time. The cop told me they would test it and "possibly" issue a warrant if the prosecutor felt like dealing with it. Well I didn't hear anything so I wasn't sure if I had one and they wouldn't tell me over the phone. So I get pulled over on the way to my mom's house for Thanksgiving dinner and yep I had one. So I got to spend the holiday with a pretty irate guy who was actually an inmate from general population but they put him in the holding cell with me because his cell mate had spread peanut butter all over his face while he was sleeping and they were going to move him somewhere else. The guard actually asked him why he didn't beat his ass. Fun. Anyway, in Michigan, any marijuana possession charges after Nov 08' can be cleared by getting certified. Judges do whatever they want though. So for any medical patients in MI with the same predicament, I'll keep you informed on how it goes. Enough with the borophyll and on with the chlorophyll.

Day 19 Flower:

The cheese plants stopped stretching about four days ago and are starting to fill out a little.
 


The skunk berry and vanilla kush buds are starting to gain a little speed. They look they're gonna be late bloomers. They still had a little stretch left in them and were becoming a little untamed.
BeforeAfter​ 
Skunk Berry Vanilla Kush​

I trimmed up a lot of unnecessary bud sites and leaves underneath the screen.
 


Cheese bush Cheese grid​ Skunk Berry Vanilla Kush​


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 26, 2010)

For me so far, scrogging during the flower stretch has been like trying to put together a puzzle that's constantly changing shape. Fortunately, about half way through the stretch you can kinda predict what the end picture is going to look like after the stretch, so you get a pretty good idea of which way you need to direct certain parts of the plant in order to end up with a full and even canopy. If you are doing an ever widening circular bush, there is a tendency to end up with a donut hole in the screen above the center of the plant so you have to remember early on to make enough of the lower branches grow towards the center to fill it in. When the plants hit the screen during veg I had to adjust about 25% of the screen every 2 days. When stretch started it went to half the screen and in full stretch I had to adjust every single site every other day. The last part is the tricky one. At first you just make everything grow in the general direction you want, but at the end of stretch you have to put every branch in the proper hole that will allow it be at the right height above the screen and evenly spaced out if you want max potential. So there doesn't end up being a whole lot ways this weed puzzle can fit together. Mine isn't perfect but I was able to keep everything within 2"-3" of each other in height above the screen. The screen actually isn't perfectly flat so some of the branches come out a little more or less to keep everything even. The cheese are done with their stretch and hopefully the skunk and kush are pretty much done too. So, I guess, at this point I get to sit back watch the action with the occasional leaf trimming here and there.

Here's a good pic of the puzzle that is scrog


​


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like a great scrog. Always like to see other ppls work, subbed for the show.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome grow dude, scribed +rep fo shizzle. I got released from the pokey the same day you went in hahahaha. Im here  bro 1BMM


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 28, 2010)

Quick question guys. I started this grow out with 3 vanilla kush and ended up pulling one of them because there was yellowing in the veins of all the leaves old and new. I figured it was a deficiency but didn't want to take a chance on it having a communicable disease. My cousin actually pulled it out of the trash, put it in soil, and now it looks fine. I not too keen on such issues as of yet, so any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## OGPanda (Nov 29, 2010)

Sub'ed up for the ride... Wish I could get all my possesion charges removed.... It's never gonna happen where I stay. Anyways wish you a great grow.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 30, 2010)

Here's some updated pics of my babies:


Cheese
Skunk Berry
Vanilla Kush

I counted all the branches from the bottom of the screen and it looks like I have around 330 buds. ​


----------



## steverthebeaver81 (Dec 1, 2010)

Very nice grow, and very nice setup. I too am medical, but in coloraDO. Subbed!


----------



## kindone (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks real good teddie, I love to see more Michigan blades doin it right. And skunkberry is a great strain, the first real successful grow I ever did was skunkberry from peakseeds, where are yours from?


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 2, 2010)

kindone said:


> Looks real good teddie, I love to see more Michigan blades doin it right. And skunkberry is a great strain, the first real successful grow I ever did was skunkberry from peakseeds, where are yours from?


Thanks for the compliment my fellow Michigander. Unfortunately I don't know where the skunk berry came from. I got the clone from a friend of a friend who got his clone the same way I'm sure. So really, I don't know for sure what it is other than what he told me. This is actually the third time someone asked so I'm going to try and track down the story.


----------



## PokesSmott (Dec 2, 2010)

God; that looks so cool. So you don't really have to do much with them after the stretch is done?................................................MICHIGAN growers unite. lol.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 3, 2010)

Nope, just watch very closely for mold and other issues. Maybe the occasional leaf trimming and that's it. You better get a page going for that grow ya got in the pic.


----------



## *J BlaYze* (Dec 3, 2010)

hell yea to michigan pokesmott!


----------



## *J BlaYze* (Dec 3, 2010)

very nice scrog btw man! cant wait to see more


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 5, 2010)

So far so good. A little too good I think. I'm starting to get paranoid that something catastrophic is going to happen and everything's going to die.
​ 
Cheese
Vanilla Kush Skunk Berry

Cheese is doing outstanding, skunk is fattening up, but the kush are still being little pansies. Hopefully they'll catch up.​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2010)

better late than never! lookin real good teddy, one badass scrog there. subbed this is gonna be a pretty sight.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 6, 2010)

Holy moses...thats a lot of posts. Glad to have an expert on board. nice tits


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2010)

hahah im no expert but i have had a lot of experience dealing with most mj problems lol. too much experience...

everything is looking fandabbydozy bro!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 6, 2010)

Ill second that Donny scrog is rockin!!! teddie


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 7, 2010)

Here's a few close ups I got of the cheese by putting a jewelers lens in front of my camera lens. Kinda works....hard to get anything that looks half decent. I'll post some more when I get better at it.
​


----------



## GrowfaceKillah (Dec 7, 2010)

This is a NICE setup mang.


----------



## Dahighone (Dec 8, 2010)

really sweet man... I got a scrog going but its not done right at all really its just a means to tie down my branches and keep them horozontal its working well enough but i want to master this as it looks like your well on your way to. Im subbed rep man


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 10, 2010)

this is probably one of the best looking scrog set-ups ive seen on here. you got it down man, do what you do...and keep showin us whats up! subbed in for the show.


----------



## JealousGreen (Dec 10, 2010)

lookin tasty.. I'll hang out and watch..
come check out my nugs and say whats up.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/389178-jealousgreens-latest-bud-shots-pics.html


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 17, 2010)

Day 41 flower:

Everything is coming along well I suppose. Had a hit and run hermie attack the other day though. During the second day of using H&G top booster, my res was a little low and the tds went from 1140 to 1650 in twelve hours. I sleep through the last the last half of the photo-period so I didn't catch it. The next day I noticed some pollen sacks sprouting out of the top of some of the cheese buds. What was strange is that they only popped out the buds that started growing into a crown shape instead of a point. I would just find a single sack forming in the center of the "crown". 
​The pollen sacks didn't have any thc on them at all so they stood out against the bling pretty well. I did my best to pull all the sacks out without releasing pollen. Do they even have pollen at that stage of development? Pretty sure I got everything, looked for hours and they were only in the center of those crown buds.....weird.....no more have popped up in the past few days. The tds spike is the only thing I can think of to account for the sudden appearance of pods. Maybe the cheese are sensitive to top booster? It contains a lot of phosphorus and potassium and gives the plant the impression that the final phase of its life cycle has begun. Input would be greatly appreciated.

Other than the hermies, the cheese are still doing awesome and still growing fast.




Skunk berry is doing pretty good. Looks like it should yield well.




The vanilla kush are being little bastards as usual. They just keep gradually stretching so they'll be a little higher above the screen than I would like. I don't know what I'm doing though so maybe they'll do better as is.
​


----------



## alexonfire (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice pics in there! 
keep it up
- alex


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2010)

real exodus cheese wont ever herm on you, weve all tried allsorts to make it and it just wont. its the genetics, its stable 100% the crosses from bigbudhha and the like are not the case. dont mean to be the harbinger of doom or owt its just how it is. your shizzle still looks top fizzle man!


----------



## CinderellaMan (Dec 17, 2010)

beautiful scrog man! keep up the good work!


----------



## ganjaghost (Dec 18, 2010)

great grow man. the diagram of scrog weave pattern helps me out aloot.i didnt consider my weave pattern before i read this. also a question if u know, is it possible for sudden changes in temps to cause hermies/?


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 18, 2010)

ganjaghost said:


> great grow man. the diagram of scrog weave pattern helps me out aloot.i didnt consider my weave pattern before i read this. also a question if u know, is it possible for sudden changes in temps to cause hermies/?


I'm definitely not the seasoned vet to be giving out concrete advise, but from what I understand.....any stress can cause a plant to hermie, so if your temps are out of wack then sure. As for big day/night temp swings that are still within safe parameters, I don't know. I know that plants love consistency, so a sudden swing in any environmental factor will cause some stress, enough to hermie...probably not. Genetics also play a role in temp. tolerances. Indicas like it a little cooler and sativas the opposite.

Good luck with your grow and remember that scrog is all about timing when you switch to 12/12. How much will my plants stretch is the question. IMO it would be best to error on the side of being just a little too crowded since you can always cut stuff out.(which also causes some stress, obviously)


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Dec 18, 2010)

SO many budsites....*drool. Subbed. Nice effin grow mang.


----------



## PakChild (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey man, haven't checked in awhile, lookin good, you got an idea about how much longer til you chop em? I'm having over crowding issues with mine right now. But I wanted to also ask, do u have some decent size colas going on? don't get me wrong they look great but from the pictures it seems like their short and fat buds. my other question is, when you started flowering them how long did you keep pulling them under or did you just let them go for the most part?


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 19, 2010)

PakChild said:


> Hey man, haven't checked in awhile, lookin good, you got an idea about how much longer til you chop em? I'm having over crowding issues with mine right now. But I wanted to also ask, do u have some decent size colas going on? don't get me wrong they look great but from the pictures it seems like their short and fat buds. my other question is, when you started flowering them how long did you keep pulling them under or did you just let them go for the most part?


I had a little time one night so counted how many budsites there are and came up with around 330 maybe a little more. The short fat cheese colas(around 230) average about 6 inches. I clipped an average size bud about a week ago, quick dried it on my ballast(pretty crispy), and it weighed 2.8g x230=644g/1.43lb of cheese. Since then they have fattened up quite a bit and I'm about to start shooting powder tomorrow. I'm hoping that in the next 2-3 weeks they'll end up being at least 4g's each average maybe more....that's a little over 2lb. As for the 100 VK and SB buds, I'm hoping that they're going to blow up at some point, but for now I have no guesstimation on how much they'll weigh. 

They were all trained until the end of stretch, at which point, they were about 3-4 in. above the screen. The vanilla kush decided to keep gradually growing though. Once it got to a certain point, I couldn't pull the branches underneath the screen anymore. It's kind of a fragile strain too, likes to snap. I don't mind though, I want to see how it grows being a little taller. 

The VK and SB have 3-4 weeks and the cheese 2-3.


----------



## PakChild (Dec 19, 2010)

thats good to know, cause I have about the same setup, just in soil. thanks for the info though, appreciate it.


----------



## ryan3281986 (Dec 20, 2010)

whats up cuz, hope everything is still going good. did the kush ever start to bud up for you yet? let me know when your done what your yeild ends up being. you should send me some samples when your done........ha. anyways im just bored , fucking around on the computer, already found a few connects out here good price too. ill talk to ya soon..."teddy".
ryan


----------



## OGPanda (Dec 21, 2010)

Damn, thats a lot of bud sites.... Bountiful harvest for sure.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 21, 2010)

ryan3281986 said:


> whats up cuz, hope everything is still going good. did the kush ever start to bud up for you yet? let me know when your done what your yeild ends up being. you should send me some samples when your done........ha. anyways im just bored , fucking around on the computer, already found a few connects out here good price too. ill talk to ya soon..."teddy".
> ryan


Let me introduce you guys to my cousin, he's one of the people that helped learn me how to grow....particularly in hydro.

How's it bud. The kush keep gradually getting a little fatter each day. They haven't really had any spurts just consistent growth. Although I am noticing today that they did plump up a little more than usual so maybe the affects of the top booster are starting to kick in. They look and grow a little sativa-ish, so it's probably a ten week plant especially going from seed. The smell is incredible, unlike anything I've come across. If you molest a bud leaf a little a smell your fingers you'll twinge because of how sharp and clear the smell of vanilla is. It's like vanilla with a little floral added to it. Our friends we got the cheese from think so too so I'm gonna trade it for one or two of their new strains. I might just have to get ya some. Smoked a little premature sample bud and it tasted just like, and just as strong, as it smelled. 
Send me a private message with your number, I lost it. later


----------



## ryan3281986 (Dec 22, 2010)

sounds good bud, if it were me i would hit them with some foxfarm(i always saw about 2x in size in a matter of 2-3 days) but see what they do with the way you are doing and if your not satisfied with the results try the fox farm big bloom on your next pull to compare, i wouldnt mind knowing the difference myself. but if you can set some aside cause my friend that works at the b.c. despinsary is coming out feb. 19 and she could bring it with. ill give you a call today so you have my number. whats going on with the city laws? are they going to make you register? let me know,


----------



## ran4it2 (Dec 24, 2010)

everything looks awesome man very nice setup! its crazy i fell onto your thread cause im doing something very similar.
2 1000w 
2 4x4 trays 
top feed hydro into hydroton filled pots

but I have a few questions tho.

You vegged for only 12 days from a 5" clone when did you introduce the screen?

How many plants you think would be good to fill my 4x8 screen?

What size trays do you have?


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 24, 2010)

running 2000 watts in a 4x8 ft. area? wow.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 25, 2010)

newdude79 said:


> running 2000 watts in a 4x8 ft. area? wow.



Seems perfect to me. Two 1,000 or three 600 for that space.


----------



## JealousGreen (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas all!!

My Christmas doob is 2.4 grams (including the paper) of SourDiesel, BlueMystic, Headband, Whitehead kush, Crimson kush, and SensiStar. Throw in some keif from the grinder for good measure.


----------



## ran4it2 (Dec 26, 2010)

newdude79 said:


> running 2000 watts in a 4x8 ft. area? wow.


what does that mean?
perfect 1000w footprint is 4x4ft or 5x5 but i perfer 4x4


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 26, 2010)

My bad, I've never used wattage like that, just sounded like alot to me, but I guess it's not. Sorry.


----------



## JealousGreen (Dec 26, 2010)

ran4it2 said:


> what does that mean?
> perfect 1000w footprint is 4x4ft or 5x5 but i perfer 4x4


1000 watts in a 4x4 is great for sure as long as you keep it cool. A 600 would also be totally adequate. I've seen people use a single 1000 in an 8x8 space and have good results in the whole garden. 2000 watts in a 4x8 space could be considered overkill, but with co2 and good temps there's really no such thing. Just giant buds.


----------



## keefbox420 (Jan 1, 2011)

i lived in 
saginaw mi for five years i moved back to cali right after weed passed i voted for it to lol....ne way now im doin it up here in cali but im glad to see some straight dank in michigan itsa not to ofted that you do unless you grow it your damn self lol good growing mang


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy new years, sorry about not posting but my internet was out for over a week. All is well and I'm going to harvest my cheese tomorrow right after I get back from court for my little possession charge. I was caught with less than a gram in april last year before I was legal but after the laws had had passed. I have a pre-trial conference with the prosecutor tomorrow and it would be pretty cool if that's as far as it goes, I'll let ya know. 

Tomorrow at dusk 7 cheese plants, guilty of not a whole lot, shall be executed by way of dismemberment. Their limbs will be hung in the air to dry and then ground up and set on fire. ​ 



The two skunk berry's are looking like they're going to be really potent. They have more than a week left.




Vanilla kush is going to be some awesome smoke so I'm really hoping that it yields well. Probably will go another 10 days maybe more. The smell is amazing, unlike anything I've ever come across. If you rub a leaf and smell your fingers, the smell of vanilla is so strong and piercing it makes you kinda twinge....in a good way. 



​ ​


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Jan 2, 2011)

Simply amazing man! If i wasn't planning a perpetual i would really look into having you help me with a scrog. I have never seen anything that looks as good as that!


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 2, 2011)

ran4it2 said:


> everything looks awesome man very nice setup! its crazy i fell onto your thread cause im doing something very similar.
> 2 1000w
> 2 4x4 trays
> top feed hydro into hydroton filled pots
> ...



I vegged for 15 days, at which point they were around 9"-12" I think. I topped only the main stem at 6" and put the screen at 13". The reason I took a few inches off when I topped the plants is because I was trying to make all the plants as symmetrical as possible and some were a little bigger than others so I used that opportunity to bring everything to the same height. I also used the MH bulbs for the first 3 or 4 days of 12/12. 
The number of plants you put in mainly affects your veg time. Ideally, if you don't mind higher numbers than put a bunch in and have little to know veg. If you do it that way it's not a big deal to just take one of them out if it's too crowded, you won't even noticed a difference in the end. A lot depends on strain too.
I have 3 trays that are 36"x24" each. The 2 trays of cheese drain to the same res. and the third has it's own. They're actually just multi-purpose trays I bought at Menards for 12 bucks a piece and they work great.
Good luck with your grow man


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 2, 2011)

JealousGreen said:


> 1000 watts in a 4x4 is great for sure as long as you keep it cool. A 600 would also be totally adequate. I've seen people use a single 1000 in an 8x8 space and have good results in the whole garden. 2000 watts in a 4x8 space could be considered overkill, but with co2 and good temps there's really no such thing. Just giant buds.


.....as soon as i harvest these cheese plants, which is 2 thirds of the screen, I'm going to put both 1000's over the SB and VK. 2k over a 4'x2.75' area sounds kinda crazy to me, but my temps are right on, even a little on the low side, and co2 is good. Overkill....definitlely....I like it.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 3, 2011)

Sick setup Teddie!! very clean, you put some time into thinking of it and did a great job. Not really one for scrogs but shit when i see it done right like yours always a beautiful site to see. Have you ever thought about switching up your watering system to a flood/drain table? Looks like you almost already have everything setup to do it.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Sick setup Teddie!! very clean, you put some time into thinking of it and did a great job. Not really one for scrogs but shit when i see it done right like yours always a beautiful site to see. Have you ever thought about switching up your watering system to a flood/drain table? Looks like you almost already have everything setup to do it.


Hey hulk, thanks for stoppin by and for the comp. I don't really care for flood and drain. I have a couple friends who do it, and it looks like a green algae covered mess. Plus I like the idea of fresh nutes constantly flowing through the root zone when the pumps are on. If I ever grow any other way than scrog I will get an ebb and gro since you can put the buckets directly on the ground and free up some space.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 3, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> Hey hulk, thanks for stoppin by and for the comp. I don't really care for flood and drain. I have a couple friends who do it, and it looks like a green algae covered mess. Plus I like the idea of fresh nutes constantly flowing through the root zone when the pumps are on. If I ever grow any other way than scrog I will get an ebb and gro since you can put the buckets directly on the ground and free up some space.



Done properly, ebb and flood should NOT induce algae. The upper 1/4 of the root zone does not need/nor does it like to be constantly flooded. The upper 2" or so of my tables never gets flooded.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 3, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Done properly, ebb and flood should NOT induce algae. The upper 1/4 of the root zone does not need/nor does it like to be constantly flooded. The upper 2" or so of my tables never gets flooded.


Ya I'm opting out because of the done properly part. If you were doing a large scale sea of green I can see flood and drain being a good idea, but are there any other advantages to it and how hard is it to keep up with the algae? thanks


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 3, 2011)

.......more roots if you use a mat? hey I could use one with my buckets right? i don't think i would need to though. not exactly sure how big my buckets are but the big 65lb of grow rocks only fills 4, i have them filled to the top. so i got a lot of roots and the top feed...feeds them well. but i'm still interested in better ideas. 




*edited because i make a lot of stoner typos when i'm hijh


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 3, 2011)

Again, there is not one lick of algae in my set up. Nada zip, zero. You could easily convert your system to ebb and flow. They look like 4-5 gallon buckets. Take all your buckets, install 1/2 hoses in each one. These hoses connect to a central 3/4 feed line that leads to the bottom of a control bucket. The control bucket is filled and drained with two pumps and a controller that will cost you $119. 

However, I don't see why you would want to convert as your setup is pretty much the same as ebb/flow in terms of remote res and growing medium. I did allot of research before deciding on ebb/flow. I think some systems may eek out a little more performance in terms of growth rates..(aero ponics) but in terms of simplicity and fail safes and lack of tons of gear, ebb and flow can't be beat. 

At any rate, your grwo looks fucking awesome.... I wouldn't change a god damn thing if I were you.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 3, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Again, there is not one lick of algae in my set up. Nada zip, zero. You could easily convert your system to ebb and flow. They look like 4-5 gallon buckets. Take all your buckets, install 1/2 hoses in each one. These hoses connect to a central 3/4 feed line that leads to the bottom of a control bucket. The control bucket is filled and drained with two pumps and a controller that will cost you $119.
> 
> However, I don't see why you would want to convert as your setup is pretty much the same as ebb/flow in terms of remote res and growing medium. I did allot of research before deciding on ebb/flow. I think some systems may eek out a little more performance in terms of growth rates..(aero ponics) but in terms of simplicity and fail safes and lack of tons of gear, ebb and flow can't be beat.
> 
> At any rate, your grwo looks fucking awesome.... I wouldn't change a god damn thing if I were you.



thanks for the info. I checked out your grow and I understand now.....good job. Most of the ebbs I've seen use a lot of exposed rockwool and it gets all green and slimy. your avatar looks like me right now


----------



## Canibitual (Jan 4, 2011)

I get no alge on my tables at all either, but I put my plants in 2gallon pots with Hydroton in them... they flood my 3x3 tables up about 4 inches, which is maybe 3/4 of the pot, so the top never gets too much water (it does get wet thought from capilary action though) the tables were $65 each, and I use Tuff Totes (black totes with yellow lids) for the Res. they are $20 at Lowes Hardware... Beware of Cheap Rubbermaid Crap, Rubbermaid makes the worst Plastics ever, they will leak and bend, the Tuff Totes are listed at 400lbs... they are 27gallons... and work perfect for 3x3 tables...


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry I didn't post sooner, been a little busy lately.

So I harvested the cheese 3 days ago. I let them go 8 1/2 weeks which included a 4 day flush. Here's some pics about 20 minutes before I clipped em. I'll be posting the weight soon, I have no idea yet.




Skunk Berry - 1 week left




Vanilla Kush - 7-10 days left




more to come.....enjoy the pics
​


----------



## thatoneguy1991 (Jan 7, 2011)

i love your setup bro! i too live inb michigan and have been trying so hard to get my hands on some cheese clones/seeds, im just waiting for my card to start my grow im going to do a vertical scrog barrel grow, i hope i have around the same yields you get  so those r only 7 cheese plants?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 7, 2011)

oh man your gonna love that VK its absolutely amazing nice scrog man im doin somthing like this only 2x3 ft with an LED that i decided to try because my temps were soaring in my new area im in now with the 400w i used to run. Never was sold on LED til now it makes my 400 look like a toy in comparison and im using less than half the wattage. I like the grow man i think ill go back and read over the thread and pull up a a chair grow on brotha.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 7, 2011)

ah yes the money shot lovely man lovely



teddiekgb123 said:


> For me so far, scrogging during the flower stretch has been like trying to put together a puzzle that's constantly changing shape. Fortunately, about half way through the stretch you can kinda predict what the end picture is going to look like after the stretch, so you get a pretty good idea of which way you need to direct certain parts of the plant in order to end up with a full and even canopy. If you are doing an ever widening circular bush, there is a tendency to end up with a donut hole in the screen above the center of the plant so you have to remember early on to make enough of the lower branches grow towards the center to fill it in. When the plants hit the screen during veg I had to adjust about 25% of the screen every 2 days. When stretch started it went to half the screen and in full stretch I had to adjust every single site every other day. The last part is the tricky one. At first you just make everything grow in the general direction you want, but at the end of stretch you have to put every branch in the proper hole that will allow it be at the right height above the screen and evenly spaced out if you want max potential. So there doesn't end up being a whole lot ways this weed puzzle can fit together. Mine isn't perfect but I was able to keep everything within 2"-3" of each other in height above the screen. The screen actually isn't perfectly flat so some of the branches come out a little more or less to keep everything even. The cheese are done with their stretch and hopefully the skunk and kush are pretty much done too. So, I guess, at this point I get to sit back watch the action with the occasional leaf trimming here and there.
> 
> Here's a good pic of the puzzle that is scrog
> View attachment 1290228
> ...


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 10, 2011)

Weights in.....1.73lbs of cheese. That's 4 zips a plant, not too shabby. Going to start flushing the vanilla kush and skunk berry tonight. Looking forward to those two. The cheese turned out really good and I wasn't planning on growing it again but I might change my mind now. I ended up putting both of my 1000's over rest of the screen. I think there's 2.5'x5' of canopy left so I might be going a little overboard with the lights...I like it. I'll post a pic of it later


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 10, 2011)

Too much light? I laugh at myself

2 1000's over 2.5'x5'


Starting flush tonight on my remaining ladies. Had to buy water from the store since my R/O took a dump. Looking forward to it. Sorry, pics are messed up because of the light.

​


----------



## Canibitual (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi, Very nice grow... looks great...

I checked, but couldn't find info... out of the 1.73lb of the Cheese, What would you say the area size it was in was? I'm just curious to know what the g/ m2 was...


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 11, 2011)

Canibitual said:


> Hi, Very nice grow... looks great...
> 
> I checked, but couldn't find info... out of the 1.73lb of the Cheese, What would you say the area size it was in was? I'm just curious to know what the g/ m2 was...


hmmm....the cheese didn't fill up as much of the screen as it could have. I would say it's footprint was 5'L x 4.5"W. That's 22.5 sq.ft./2.09 m2/ 387 grams per m2........wow that's it. Hmmmm well I'll look at it like I got 4 oz's per plant on a 15 day veg. and I'm happy with that.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah i would be happy with that too fifteen days of veg and four zips a plant is bitchin


----------



## Canibitual (Jan 11, 2011)

anytime you pull 1.7lbs out of a 5ft area, you're gonna be happy...LOL

I'm still working on my setup... lately I've been crowding my plants and it's hurting overall yields... Plus not haveing Co2 is killing me... looks like your setup is doing nice though...


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Canibitual said:


> anytime you pull 1.7lbs out of a 5ft area, you're gonna be happy...LOL
> 
> I'm still working on my setup... lately I've been crowding my plants and it's hurting overall yields... Plus not haveing Co2 is killing me... looks like your setup is doing nice though...


Ya, that overcrowding issue is a bit tricky. I don't use co2 either and I'm not going to until I can afford a ppm sensor. Trying to set it up on a timer involves more guesswork than I care for. Fortunately, right now, my grow room is in a larger room that happens to also be my bedroom. Lights are on 8pm to 8am, so I provide the plants with co2 while I'm sleeping. Works out pretty well but it requires that I be here every night. the old ball and chain


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 12, 2011)

here's a little bubble hash for ya

​


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 12, 2011)

hahaha yes plus rep for that one man ahhaa



teddiekgb123 said:


> here's a little bubble hash for ya
> View attachment 1377163
> ​


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 12, 2011)

i hear that right now im sexing some seedlings in a desk in my room because my veg room is out of space.... I got so many that decided to go different speeds and sizes that i cant put the whole box on 12/12 not to mention im trying to reveg two fat clones someone gave me that were in flowering for a week or two... I have to move my plants in and out of a cardboard box inside my closet every mornign and night lol fun hahah...



teddiekgb123 said:


> Ya, that overcrowding issue is a bit tricky. I don't use co2 either and I'm not going to until I can afford a ppm sensor. Trying to set it up on a timer involves more guesswork than I care for. Fortunately, right now, my grow room is in a larger room that happens to also be my bedroom. Lights are on 8pm to 8am, so I provide the plants with co2 while I'm sleeping. Works out pretty well but it requires that I be here every night. the old ball and chain


----------



## whatsgoodiii (Jan 12, 2011)

In late but subbed. I wanna see what those 2 yield.


----------



## PakChild (Jan 13, 2011)

hey man, just wanted to say congrats on the cheese so far. You got any pictures dried?


----------



## Canibitual (Jan 13, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> Ya, that overcrowding issue is a bit tricky. I don't use co2 either and I'm not going to until I can afford a ppm sensor. Trying to set it up on a timer involves more guesswork than I care for. Fortunately, right now, my grow room is in a larger room that happens to also be my bedroom. Lights are on 8pm to 8am, so I provide the plants with co2 while I'm sleeping. Works out pretty well but it requires that I be here every night. the old ball and chain


a buddy's supposed to give me a free tank tomorrow, I'll just be gassing the room real quick once a day for a split second, so it'll be better than I had before, some of my plants don't really need it, but some, like my bubba Kush won't grow worth a crud without it... the quality is good, but yield on that is pathetic without it... next thing I buy for the room is a controller setup (around $350) so that it'll turn on at 1300 and off at 1500... just to keep it safe...lol


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 14, 2011)

I would gas for a second once every 3-4 hours or whenever you think of it. In an average sized room, opening the tank for about 1 second will yield 1300-1500 PPM.


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Jan 17, 2011)

Set me straight man [or anyone knowledgeable is free to answer]:

I gather the purpose of a scrog is "even canopy" and I've seen people use these technique many different ways.

In your SCROG are you bending the branches of the plant under the screen

OR

Are you setting the screen up and just letting the plants "find its way" through the screen however it sees fit

OR

Are you "weaving" the plants branches through the openings of the screen like above one string and under the other string, so on an so forth?

I've been trying to figure this out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 17, 2011)

midwestfunkmaster said:


> Set me straight man [or anyone knowledgeable is free to answer]:
> 
> I gather the purpose of a scrog is "even canopy" and I've seen people use these technique many different ways.
> 
> ...



Ya this was hard for me to figure out and even going into it, I still didn't know for sure if my understanding was correct. First of all, I tried two different methods. Grid and Bush(below is a pic from early on in page 1)​ 
I let all the plants get around 10" if I remember correctly and then I topped the main stem on the grid plants at 6" and cut off everything except the 4 top branches. The bush plants just got topped once on the main stem at 9". I put the screen at 13". You let the branches grow through the screen. When a branch gets about 3"-4" above it, you pull it back under the screen and move to the next hole further away going in the direction that you've planned for it. In my grid plants, all the branches grow towards the edge of the screen. The bush plants grows outward in circle. Some secondary branches on both grid and bush will have to be assigned to grow the other way towards the center. How close together you have your buds and how big they will end up when they are filled out completely will determine how far above the screen you want to go....or vise versa. If they are close together, then you don't want to go to high above the screen since the lower stuff won't get much light and you'll hurt your yield and quality. If the buds are spaced out a little then you let them grow a little higher above the screen, say a foot maybe. You determine how high above the screen your plants will end up by when you stop training during the flowering stretch. You can train the plants until the end of stretch and have a lot of shorter buds closely spaced together like I did, or stop training early, say a week before the end of stretch, cut out a lot of the bull shit smaller branches and grow taller colas that are spaced out a little more. Hope that helps, I would explain a little more, but I gotta go. late​


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 17, 2011)

My understanding of scrog and i know there is more than one way to skin a cat but i prefer it a slightly different way so ill just throw it out there, I dont top. My understanding is its easier to fill the whole screen that way for a good example of that look here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/344359-pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed.html

He does it the same way i do no topping, you let it grow into the screen and above it just like like you do and weave it through the same but i take the laterals that are shooting out to become tops and bend them back under and they travel a little ways and pop back up. I've found its easier to fill the screen this way without getting that void you spoke of having earlier. Everyone does it a little different and it all works but thats how i've found to get rid of the empty space is to just not to top. Dont know if that made sense or not


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 20, 2011)

Final weight is in. Cheese 27.7 - 7 plants / Vanilla Kush 8.7 - 2 plants / Skunk Berry 7.3 - 2 plants = 43.7/2.73lbs
It's funny....I've been whining about how my vanilla kush wasn't going to yield very much and on the A pheno I got 6.1 zips. I couldn't believe it. The B pheno grew like crap but still gave me 2.6. The vanilla kush is amazing smoke. The jars they're curing in smell like a vanilla scented candle when you crack em open. The smoke also tastes and smells like vanilla and then the smell morphs into a flowery potpourri. Never had anything like it. I love it. The skunk berry doesn't have a ton of smell but does have a unique flavor thats kinda hard to describe, it's also very potent. I have to say that I'm very happy with the turn out and I really appreciate everyone that stopped by and chimed in. Not sure what strains I'm doing yet, but check in for round two. later guys


----------



## PakChild (Jan 21, 2011)

no pictures teddie?!


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 21, 2011)

PakChild said:


> no pictures teddie?!


I know I'm sorry. Been really busy lately, it's nice. The vanilla kush is ready and the skunk berry still have to cure a little longer. I'm about to head out the door, but I'll post some nice bud shots later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 23, 2011)

hahha yes EVERYONE loves the VK man i had a batch that had been grown under LED a vert grow believe it or not. the guy that grew it is a rep for an LED company and he sells to my delivery guy. His LED's are impressive however VERY fuckin pricey. Densest nugs i've had in YEARS man. I dont know how this guy did it on a vert grow with LED panels and not the KESSIL high penetrators but he did and the nugs were beast and DANK as hell MAD trichs too because his lights put out a lot of UV.

Im cutting back on plant numbers next time around i had 30 on a 2x3 table and they were all 2.5 3ft tall lol. Trying to cut back to 12 or so scrogged.

I want to see some nug shots of your VK to see differences im curious about amount of trich's as these were done under HPS and MH and LED produce more UV than HPS which is supposed to be excellent for trich production.

I wish i had room to run HID and LED in conjunction right now but i dont so im stuck with LED although i'm so far ecstatic with the results its beat out my 400w hps without breaking a sweat however is not as powerful as a 600w. So right in the middle there somewhere. Im hopin for between 3/4 of a elbow off my 2x3 table to an elbow. Hopefully more next time around once i get rid of some of the crowding.

You got it spot on in describing the VK EVERYONE i talk to that grows it or has smoked it pretty much gives me the same story sounds like its VERY pheno stable and really only pops out one pheno most of the time from what i've seen and heard.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 23, 2011)

sorry everyone. forgot i had to help my dad move. i'll post some good pics with close ups soon. off to bed


----------



## Jozikins (Jan 24, 2011)

Dude, I saw your post on the H&G Thread, fucking beautiful buds! I love how you can clearly see the full effect of the Shooting Powder in your nugs, they get that chunky "nug-splosion" going on. If it wasn't so fucking late I would read every page of your thread, but for right now, I'll just give you some props, and tomorrow, probably rep once I learn something, haha.


----------



## PakChild (Jan 25, 2011)

damn teddie, getting impatient here, takes 5 mins to post some pictures haha


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 25, 2011)

PakChild said:


> damn teddie, getting impatient here, takes 5 mins to post some pictures haha


enhance your calm pak I've been really busy lately and I finally got a minute to set up some nice pics, took a bunch and now my dock won't recognize my camera. I don't have that little usb to hook the cam directly to the computer. Sorry everyone. Gonna be real busy the rest of this week and weekend as well so it may be a minute.


----------



## Jozikins (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty sweet grow dude. I see some things I would do differently, but I have to give you props on a excellent room and an incredible yield! + rep. I hope you cloned that Vanilla Kush pheno, I don't think I need to tell you that's heavier than your average plant. Have you ever considered a light rail? 200 bucks, give or take, saves you a lot on the electricity bill. 

So are you sure your plants hermie'd? I remember the first time I saw a calyx grow out of another one I thought it was balls too, but after waiting half a day or so I saw pistils shoot out of it. It's just the mighty awesomeness that is H&G. And I know your cousin likes Fox Farm's, and while I enjoy many of their products, I have done a comparable side-by-side, and the House and Garden wins out by a long shot. While the number of plants weren't the same, the results were obvious for anyone to see, the H&G gave bigger, fatter, chunkier nugs, with a much better perfume than the Fox Farm gave. The fox farm booster pack is cheaper than Bud XL, Top Booster, and Shooting Powder, and it works great, but H&G keeps a more stable pH, it doesn't use a base with chunky particles that do not do well in a hydroponics set up, not to mention stronger smelling and tasting nugs. Fox Farm makes some fantastic soils, though. But VermiCrop is giving them a run for their money.

If you noticed a lack in flavor or taste in any of your buds, start bugging your local H&G rep about their "Cell Splitter" or "Cell Excelurator." It's not available in the US, but the more you bug them the faster it gets on the market. A completely fictional statement would be "If you ask a rep about obtaining the Cell Excelurator, he would tell you he already has some you can have for free." But once again, that is just a fictional statement. This product is amazing and provides lots of humic acid, carbon, beneficial bacteria, carbohydrates, silica, and some other wonderful shit. If you can't get any of your grubby sticky fingers on this product, Liquid Karma by Botanicare actually makes a wonderful substitute. It doesn't have any silica in it, but I see you are already using grow stones with silica in them, very expensive, but also very nice. However a liter of Dyna-Gro silica supplement is only $11, and using expanded clay pebbles is a lot cheaper. I would also consider adding something like "Sweet: Raw" by Botanicare to add some more frost and flavor, sufficient cal-mag along with your carbohydrate will ensure a full-bodied flavor. And if we are adding additional carbs, we might as well add some mycorrhizae, I like Mykos, but I hear Great White goes a lot further.

I think if you kept doing exactly as you are, you are bound for success, you've already achieved it once. This is just my 2 cents. Sharing is Caring


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks man, I appreciate the good advice. I'm adding a second room this cycle that's about the same size as the one I have now. I wanted to put two lights in as I'm not concerned about electricity at all, but I decided to try out a light rail. I just ordered one off ebay along with some hortilux bulbs, so I'm looking forward to seeing how this next one goes. I'm getting a 4x8 tent, so I think I can probably do a 4x6 footprint with a rail, maybe 7' or the full 8'?. I would also like to get one for my current room and have both my lights move back and forth a foot, but that will have to go on the next cycle's list. I am using great white this time and I'll definitely look into some of the other additives you talked about. thanks again


----------



## Jozikins (Jan 30, 2011)

Another 4x8? Sounds like the best idea I've heard all day! Your gonna get arthritis from trimming so much.
I think with a 6' light rail you should be able to cover 8' with the size of your hoods, possibly less, I wouldn't stress too much about it. A light rail also increases your yields, it get's all that tasty light to all the nooks and crannies. But yeah dude, buy it just a little at a time, there is no reason to put more into it than you are getting out. I can't wait to see your next grow, it's getting me excited for my next grow, I'm just waiting to move into my new place to start up again..


----------



## PakChild (Feb 3, 2011)

still can't get your camera to upload?


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Feb 4, 2011)

this sucks.......got the little usb to hook the cam directly to the computer and it still doesn't do anything so I'm thinking that the camera must have gone bad. sorry again. 

I decided to do 6 vanilla kush on res#1 and 3 bubba kush on res#2 in my main room under two lights. Clones are a week old from cutting them, no roots pokin' through yet but they look good. Just got most of my stuff in the mail today for my second room. I ordered 10 red dragon seeds from Barney's and I'm going to scrog them in room 2 (the 4x8 tent) under a 1000w on a light rail. It's funny, red dragon is half West Himalayan kush, so I'll be growing 3 kush strains.


----------



## JealousGreen (Feb 5, 2011)

I always have 2 or 3 kush strains going as well..

Love that shit.


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 8, 2011)

Who doesn't love kush? I just realized I'm only growing kush as well. I have an experimental Strawberry Cough x Bubba Kush in process, and if it goes well I'll have clones soon... Better start begging me now...


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Feb 12, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Who doesn't love kush? I just realized I'm only growing kush as well. I have an experimental Strawberry Cough x Bubba Kush in process, and if it goes well I'll have clones soon... Better start begging me now...


I beg of thee.....live in michigan? I should have some (dry)bud shots up soon, sorry for the wait. My vanilla and bubba clones are rooting well so I'll be putting them in the main room soon. Just put my red dragon seeds down yesterday along with a C99 hybrid and two Chuck-D seeds.
I look forward to posting the link to my new thread soon. adieu


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 14, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> I beg of thee.....live in michigan? I should have some (dry)bud shots up soon, sorry for the wait. My vanilla and bubba clones are rooting well so I'll be putting them in the main room soon. Just put my red dragon seeds down yesterday along with a C99 hybrid and two Chuck-D seeds.
> I look forward to posting the link to my new thread soon. adieu


I'm sorry my friend, medical California grower here. Lot's of medical Michigan growers on this site. But I would trade in a heart beat for anything with C99 in it. If only, if only...


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Mar 22, 2011)

Damnit........my cindy didn't pop. Oh well, things are still going well. 

Here's my new thread. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/419007-medical-scrog-2-0-a.html


----------



## thrash4ever (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm way late to the party but I just want to say what an incredible grow!


----------



## northernbandit (May 1, 2011)

Well Scrog it is!!! I was only going to run a Pineapple Express under a screen but after readin through all 12 pages I've decided to put maybe 2 or 3 different strains under the screen. I have a 54"x54"x80" grow tent and was originally going to use half the space for a one plant scrog but after watching this I think it might be the whole damn tent lol. I want to leave a bit of space up front for a couple regular untopped ladies just for variety sake. Thanks for the journal this was and will be very handy. Im just germing some beans now. Ive got Pineapple Express, Kushberry, Blue Cheese, Violater Kush, Ace of Spades, Haze Auto and Diesel Ryder. Im excited to say the least.


----------



## dapio (May 31, 2011)

just read through the whole thread very impressed you pretty much just inspired me to change to SCROG I was firm on LST but after being completely owned by the stretch of my current strain I am now seeing the strategy behind SCROG and that the determination of stretching actually works to the benefit of the grower.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm now using lst to spread the plant out a bit more before it hits the screen. Also, it puts less stress on the plant since much of that upward force is held by your lst wires instead of where the branch meets the screen. Screens can scuff or even cut into the plant given enough force/time. I found it also made training(screen) much easier.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Oct 8, 2011)

ba bump...bump..bump


----------



## lilindian (Oct 19, 2011)

What a grow! Glad i came across this. Amazing canopies. How long u been at this?! And whens the next one starting?


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Oct 23, 2011)

lilindian said:


> What a grow! Glad i came across this. Amazing canopies. How long u been at this?! And whens the next one starting?


thankya sir, well this was my first grow which started oct 2010, so a little over a year now. Goto Medical Scrog 2.0 for the next one.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 24, 2011)

Kudos for doing it right!!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 25, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Kudos for doing it right!!


Exactly, looks like u planned everything out really well, definitely in for the 2.0


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jul 1, 2013)

bump bump bumparoo


----------

